# Hymer B544 Spotlights/fog lights melted



## zikomo46 (Oct 12, 2008)

During a stop on a recent trip I noticed two dangly bits under the front of my 2001 B544. They turned out to be the bulbs from the lower spotlights (or are they fog lights?) hanging on their wires. I taped them up and continued. Had a look when I got home and, in both cases, the bulbs had fallen as the plastic holding them in place had melted.

Since I had the van I've not changed these bulbs.

Has anyone else had this problem? If so do you have a clever repair solution, rather than buying new lights?

If you haven't suggest you use the lights sparingly and maybe check the bulb wattage (not sure what it should be?). Thanks.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Dangly bits under the FRONT and lower stop lights??? 

Do you mean the problem is at the front of your vehicle (fog lights ) or the rear (brake lights) ? Can't see it being both.

Sounds to me like they are front fog/spot lamps that have been fitted with a lamp of a higher wattage than they were designed for, too much heat has been produced, hence the melted plastic.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

I had the same problem on my 584 when it went for MOT last year, my mechanic replaced the unit which had melted the bulb holder and the bulb laid on the plastic holder and burnt it. I would have disconnected and removed it had I known what a new unit would cost (I think it was about £70). I never use the damn things and have never found them useful in the fog or reduced visibility. 
I never found out what the problem was and it hasn't been replicated in the new unit (I do check them regularly) and can only assume that it was a dodgy connection which has been replaced or cleaned during the replacement process.

Terry


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I had the same problem a few years ago on my B584, I think I had turned them on by mistake and to turned off. I replaced mine and found the are the same as fitted to London Black cabs. If you search the web you will find places doing London black cab spares.


----------



## Murphey (Nov 13, 2013)

Ours also melted. I removed the units & bonded the bulb carrier back on with chemical metal.


----------



## zikomo46 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks to all. Sorry for the error in the original post, for "stop" read "spot." I will check out london taxi spares. Terry do I take it that they were an MoT issue?


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

zikomo46 said:


> Thanks to all. Sorry for the error in the original post, for "stop" read "spot." I will check out london taxi spares. Terry do I take it that they were an MoT issue?


The problem was discovered when he turned them on to test them and then forgot to turn them off. It was only when he was leaving the garage that one of the other mechanics pointed out the smoke! I think it's one of those areas that if it's fitted it should be working, 
having said all that he passed the van for its MOT because it was working when he tested it.

Would I be right in worrying that the London taxi version would overcharge and then expect a bloody big tip :lol: :lol: :lol:

Terry


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I've found what I bought

Londontaxiparts.com
Front Fog Light TX1 & TX2

COM_VIRTUEMART_VENDOR_FORM_FULL_IMAGE
Front Fog Light - TX1 & TX2
Price:
Price with discount: £35.00
Sales price: £42.00
Sales price without tax: £35.00
Tax amount: £7.00


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Good update, always handy where to source spares from.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Well, own up who put the spell on my lower front lamps . . ?
They were ok last week, I go down to the van today to find one hanging by the wires & it looks like the plastic bulb holder has become brittle & allowed it to come loose . . Mind you, I'm not ready to pay those kinds of prices to replace them & might have a rethink on retro fitting a couple of LED lights, (I rarely use them as I have good spotlights to accompany the headlights)


----------



## zikomo46 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone, good advice. Re. Nickkdx pricing, in France I have been quoted a mere Euro124.46 per light without tax, Euro149.35 with tax. According to the quote the lights are "Nebelscheinwerfer B95s." 

My plan is to try to take the units off this weekend and see if I can mend them, although they are quite badly distorted so it will be difficult to keep the bulb holder detachable. If I can't fix them it will be London Taxi parts or a cheaper LED unit if I can see how to mount them on the van. The problem with the taxi spares could be as I'm in France I might get "sorry guv, I don't do Saaafff of the river.." when I order them...


----------



## zikomo46 (Oct 12, 2008)

The latest: I need to buy a bulb. Couldn't find one locally - my sample, the blown one, is anonymous. Nothing in either the Fiat or Hymer handbooks. It's a medium sized halogen bulb with two spikey contacts. Does anyone know the model number so that I can order online? Thanks


----------



## zikomo46 (Oct 12, 2008)

London Taxi lights now fitted. All well. Exactly the same as the broken Hymer lights. Van has passed it's Controle Techique (MoT). Thanks for your help.


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

these lights are also available from hella I bought mine when ours melted as well.

here is excerpt from my feb 2009 post


They are hella units 80mm dia.
They come with a 24v bulb which they swapped over for me at no cost.
comes with plastic sealing cap, cover with lead. cost £41.00 each incl vat

hella part number is 1nl 007 186-047

I understand that they are a lorry part in mass production which explains the fair pricing. 



Ian


----------

